# AAS Testing Donations Thread



## buck1973 (Jan 6, 2017)

*UPDATED 06/17/2018*

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks;* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Rex Feral; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Reno 911; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alexcover; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jlf245; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. AnonymousCoward; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Wisco; 30.00 PP*
*MightyJohn; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Getbiger; 25.00 PP
Mr. Sullinatah; 1.81 BIT + 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Kastro; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Sol6227; 35.00 PP
Mr. Prodaf; 23.63 PP
Mr. bob80; 40.00 BIT*
*Mr. Zagato; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Czworeczki; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Samson 516; 20.00 PP
Mr. Seanwej 35; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. RMTT; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Pooh 6369; 10.00 PP
TheThinker 48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Kevin666; 20.00 CIM*
*Bassguy 2; 25.00 PP
Mr. Saps; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Reno 911; 50.00 PP
Mr. Docholiday 08; 15.00 XXX PP*
*Mr. Demons; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. FrancisK; 200.00 PP
Mr. Kmasterflex; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Monetgo; 30.00 PP
Mr. Petegriffin; 10.00 10.00 PP
Mr. Hemipower; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Intense; 20.00 PP
Mr. Brooklyn74; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Marky Boy; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. CGP 10; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigrisk; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Hiasdamoon; 50.00 PP *
*Mr. ElGuapo; 33.68** PP*
*Mr. Dale 338; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. G. I. Bro; 25.00 PP  *
*Mr. Muscle4fun; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Getbiggest; 60.00 BIT*
*Mr. Car09013; 40.00 BIT*
* Mr. Big city (PM; Mr. Captaincaveman 1234); 30.00  CIM
Mr. Lifted 78; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Rcorchid; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Concreteguy; 50.00 PP
Mr. Heavyiron; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Duluxx; 25.00 PP
Mr. Greenpathy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Xraytek; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Sub7percent; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Gettingbiggg; 100.00 PP
Mr. Ironhammer; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Jkjuiced; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Crunchy; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Powerstrokin; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigwam 111; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Marshall ???; 25.00 CIM 
Mr. Iceman74; 25.00 CIM
Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. JasonG; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alpmaster; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. ihab001; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Kackdiesel; 50.00 PP
Mr. vpiedu; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldnslow; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Twin Turbo; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. BigBob; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Tyler Durden; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Unleashed; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Geofalcon; 40.00 PP
Mr. Joos23; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Iycan Vemon; 75.00 CIM*
*Mr. Nothuman; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Someday; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Blazed_Noob; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigglenn; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Zensation; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Biggernbetter; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Holepoker; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Billfishn; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Problem; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Tripleovertime; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Kaladryn; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. bg65; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Cyrano; 25.00 PP
Mr. ds44; ? CIM*
*Mr. Artemis; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Steelsouth; 60.00 BIT*
*Pupu; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Goalieguru; 35.00 PP
Mr. Cyrano77; 30.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Tripleovertime; 30.00 PP MS
Mr. Getbiger; 30.00 PP MS
Mr. Getbiggest; 40.00 BIT MS*
*Mr. Big Chuck; 13.79 PP
Mr. Elvia; 30.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Hardgainer1976; 25.00 PP
Mr. xjpx; 25.00 PP
Mr. Hyper1100; 25.00 PP
Mr. Crunchy; 20.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Gulfcoast; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Foxman101; 20.00 PP
Mr. Holepoker; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Clloyd; 50.00 PP
Mr. Pullfreak; 25.00 PP
Mr. Danieltx; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Sbaker1061;25.00 PP*
*Mr. 1Fatkid; 25.00 PP
Mr. Wings; 100.00 PP*
*Sponsors*
*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT
4-21-18 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*

*Gear Depot; 2000.00 PP*

*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin** 40.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*Lab, Bank Fees; and Bitcoin Fees; 2250.00 BIT*
*Lab; 2300.00*
*4936.72*


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 7, 2017)

Updated support has been good, so far I am able to keep up.  we have another double hitter Mr. *KT*  gave to both the HGH Testin and the AAS Testin.... Thanks to all 
I am lookin for another Member that did not include there Board Handle. it was 25 to each testin. gave 2 different names from the 1 donation amount of 50 PP.
 I have not had the time to contact any sponsors yet, LK3 is the xception. . I will get to them soon. 



*AAS Testin Donations*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00
Mr. Get it in ya; 100.00*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 9, 2017)

Update; Just received a few Get Well soon cards.  So that Puts Mr. Silverback and Mr. Get It In Ya in the green
Thanks You.



*AAS Testin Donations*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Js118; 50.00 CIM
**Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 17, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Js118; 50.00 CIM
**Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 14.00 PP*


----------



## lk3 (Jan 17, 2017)

donation sent bud!
im in for 3!

thank you!


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 22, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Js118; 50.00 CIM
**Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 300.00 PP;  3 Tests - Test E - Mast P 200 - Anavar *


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 25, 2017)

Had to make a correction,
A member sent me funds without including wat testin it was for and I put it in the AAS account it was intended to Go for the HGH Testin.....


*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 300.00 PP;  3 Tests - Test E - Mast P 200 - Anavar *

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks to Mr. Thinman a Anasci Member 
BTW who's up for FM this month? 
A few xtra shekels tossed around may b influential to the final tally....


*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 300.00 PP;  3 Tests - Test E - Mast P 200 - Anavar *

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*


----------



## buck1973 (Feb 8, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 300.00 PP;  3 Tests - Test E - Mast P 200 - Anavar *

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 4, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 300.00 PP   3 Tests - Test E - Mast P 200 - Anavar *

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 5, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 300.00 PP;  3 Tests - Test E - Mast P 200 - Anavar *

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 5, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 300.00 PP;  3 Tests - Test E - Mast P 200 - Anavar *

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*


----------



## Racepicks (Mar 5, 2017)

NICE^^^^^^Glad to see everyone supporting this worthwhile project.


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 6, 2017)

It's great to see more names on the list!  If anyone has $1 to $5 then you should help out too!!  Every little bit helps!


----------



## mytreefiddy (Mar 6, 2017)

And absolutely worth it IMO..... long overdue


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 6, 2017)

I agree, glad to finally see more names, it could still be so much larger. I think the idea of restricting access to those who donated makes a difference. You give some people an inch, they'll take advantage of you by many miles (not directed at anybody in particular). It sort of forces people to pay to see the results. Sad thing is that if we had double and triple the amount donating, there probably would not be a need to restrict. 

Can't wait to see the results


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes 
The list is gettin Beefy.
Nice and thick
Keep up the good work Guys....





*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 300.00 PP;  3 Tests - Test E - Mast P 200 - Anavar *

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*


----------



## Racepicks (Mar 7, 2017)

MR. BMJ said:


> I agree, glad to finally see more names, it could still be so much larger. I think the idea of restricting access to those who donated makes a difference. You give some people an inch, they'll take advantage of you by many miles (not directed at anybody in particular). It sort of forces people to pay to see the results. Sad thing is that if we had double and triple the amount donating, there probably would not be a need to restrict.
> 
> Can't wait to see the results



I absolutely see your point.  But let me add.  What I'm attempting to do is attract people to Anasci.  Obviously, if people just lurk and see the results, they may not join or stay.  My hope is that we can build this forum with quality members.  We cannot do that without quality information.  Again, Mr. BMJ.  This is not in response to your post, just an addition!  You are much respected!  :headbang:


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 7, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> I absolutely see your point.  But let me add.  What I'm attempting to do is attract people to Anasci.  Obviously, if people just lurk and see the results, they may not join or stay.  My hope is that we can build this forum with quality members.  We cannot do that without quality information.  Again, Mr. BMJ.  This is not in response to your post, just an addition!  You are much respected!  :headbang:



Yea, that is a smart move, it would be nice to get participation up from new members. Thanks for the kind words Race, the feeling is mutual, brother


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 8, 2017)

BUMP
 Another update. 
Still xceptin...
Thanks Brothas





*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 300.00 PP;  3 Tests - Test E - Mast P 200 - Anavar *

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

2254
*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 9, 2017)

A few Guys have been apologizing, Sayin sorry it aint much . the truth is it is everything, yr support, yr participation, we have not been askin lately even  for donations you guys are coming forth willin to give what ya can. as the word spreads and results are posted I think most will b joinin us.
Its strength in numbers a sho of force the members comin together to support a  cause they believe in....
This opens eyes...
We will see who and wat is accurate....

Thanks guys 





*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 300.00 PP;  3 Tests - Test E - Mast P 200 - Anavar *

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

2274
*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 9, 2017)

The list is looking good...EXCEPT for the amount of Sponsors involved!


----------



## formula1069 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Bio* said:


> The list is looking good...EXCEPT for the amount of Sponsors involved!



:yeahthat:

I think the list will grow once they get some results back and the list is not available to everyone unless they donate
If they can't afford $25.00 to find out for sure some gear is real they have no one to blame but themselves for getting under dose or fake gear if it happens


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 11, 2017)

Just sent a PM about making a donation.  Glad to see this happening..


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 12, 2017)

*Bio* said:


> The list is looking good...EXCEPT for the amount of Sponsors involved!



Yes Sir, 
Here ya go Brotha, IP is in and has been 4 awhile there was just a  few  scraps of info i needed and to tie some loose ends up but those funds are now listed......








chrisr116 said:


> Just sent a PM about making a donation.  Glad to see this happening..



Yes Sir,
 I will check that mail in a  sec.



I added a Sponsor to the list.
I have not had the time to message any yet but i will get to them shortly xpect to see more added........


*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 300.00 PP;  3 Tests - Test E - Mast P 200 - Anavar *

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

2674
*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 10, 2017)

Update
I paid the lab yesterday for there services. He will still recheck a few things when he is back in the Lab....

The list is still open and acceptin 

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 300.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

773.81
*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *


----------



## mbell4377 (Apr 10, 2017)

Definitely a great way to give back to the board


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 11, 2017)

Update,
 I have Mr. LK3 all paid up. Mayb some of the other sponsors here can follow by this xample..... 



*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

983.81
*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 13, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

1033.81
*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 13, 2017)

Updated the List;
Good to see there is still intrest.. 




*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

1098.81
*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 14, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

1128.81
*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 15, 2017)

Update. 
 I just added Member Mr. Oldie59 
And a Sponsor from here Oxford Stealth Group 

Thank you


*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

1438.81
*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *


----------



## formula1069 (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice to see the list still growing
Let's see if I can help it along and get some more interest

From now until next Sunday April23rd I will match any new donating members not already on the list up to a total of $250.00
That's a TOTAL of $250.00 from me to match any $5.00 , $10.00 or whatever

Buck send me a PM and let me know how much of the $250.00 is promised from new donating members
Post over at Pro M if you want

The results should only be available to donating members IMO too many cheapo's out there, this site and Pro M has how many 1,000's members ?
$5.00 each should be a no brainer, or a lot more post counts like 500 or more


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 15, 2017)

formula1069 said:


> Nice to see the list still growing
> Let's see if I can help it along and get some more interest
> 
> From now until next Sunday April23rd I will match any new donating members not already on the list up to a total of $250.00
> ...


 You got it Sir,
 The clock starts now.....
I will put you down for the 250.00 contingent on the Members contributions. I will invoice ya on the 24th.
I will be back in a few with a updated list including yr Proposition. 
As far as Post counts, Mr. AnaSCI ruled on this so its a done deal.
I believe everyone will b appreciative of wat was given to them, if they are not and dont follow the guidelines, he and us Mods will b there to sort it out.

Thanks Brotha


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 15, 2017)

formula1069 said:


> Nice to see the list still growing
> Let's see if I can help it along and get some more interest
> 
> From now until next Sunday April23rd I will match any new donating members not already on the list up to a total of $250.00
> ...



That is a great offer Formula!


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 15, 2017)

Fellow Members, 
I put Mr. Formula 1069 up for another 250.00 donation for our testin.
How ever it comes with a contingency this time.
 He will match all members contributions from now until Next Sunday the 23rd. Up to 250.00.
 So I have him in the list a second time in red, alll contributions listed after him until sunday he shall match up to 250.00.
So he will put his money were his mouth is lets do the same ;..... 





*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 Contingent*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *



*1438.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 16, 2017)

Remember Our money is worth double now until Sunday Thanks to Mr. Formula.



*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 Contingent*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *



*1458.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 17, 2017)

Our Donations from now until Sunday are worth double now thanks to Mr.
 Formula

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 Contingent*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *



*1483.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 20, 2017)

*Our Donations from now until Sunday are worth double now thanks to Mr.
Formula who is a second time donor along with the last few members...
Thanks*

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 Contingent*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *



*1523.81 *


----------



## pjk1969 (Apr 21, 2017)

how would i arrrange to donate, just pm a mod?


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 21, 2017)

pjk1969 said:


> how would i arrrange to donate, just pm a mod?



Message buck1972. He is handling donations.


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 22, 2017)

We Have not used up the 250.00 of Mr. Formulas offer yet  which xpires on Sunday .
If Guys want to take advantage of this yr contribution is worth double to the AAS Testin.

The offer is this, Now until Sunday the 23rd. he will match all Members funds up to 250.00 

*Remember I dont need payment by that date Just  yr Pledge and he will match yr  dollar. If you post here the amount I will put you in Red and we will work out Payment from there....*

Thanks

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 Contingent*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 *

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *



*1523.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 22, 2017)

AnaSCI said:


> Message buck1972. He is handling donations.



Who??????
Lets get it right Mr. bossman. 
Buck1973


----------



## scmtnboy (Apr 22, 2017)

I'll donate $25


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 22, 2017)

buck1973 said:


> Who??????
> Lets get it right Mr. bossman.
> Buck1973



Sorry about that. Ran out of fingers so couldn't count higher then the 2


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 22, 2017)

AnaSCI said:


> Sorry about that. Ran out of fingers so couldn't count higher then the 2



Yeah  the  other  guy  (buck1972) is  kinda  a meenie :sSig_hater:
lets not  send him  anything


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 22, 2017)

We Have not used up the 250.00 of Mr. Formulas offer yet  which xpires on Sunday .* Correction We almost got him My ruff math says we are @ 235.00 thus far for Mr. Formulas Offer...*
If Guys want to take advantage of this yr contribution is worth double to the AAS Testin.

The offer is this, Now until Sunday the 23rd. he will match all Members funds up to 250.00 

*Remember I dont need payment by that date Just  yr Pledge and he will match yr  dollar. If you post here the amount I will put you in Red and we will work out Payment from there....*

Thanks

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 Contingent*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotech; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *



*1523.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 22, 2017)

We Have not used up the 250.00 of Mr. Formulas offer yet  which xpires on Sunday .* Correction We almost got him My ruff math says we are @ 235.00 thus far for Mr. Formulas Offer...*
If Guys want to take advantage of this yr contribution is worth double to the AAS Testin.

The offer is this, Now until Sunday the 23rd. he will match all Members funds up to 250.00 

*Remember I dont need payment by that date Just  yr Pledge and he will match yr  dollar. If you post here the amount I will put you in Red and we will work out Payment from there....*

I must apologizes to Mr. Genotec It was pointed out to me that I had misspelled his name ....

Thanks

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 Contingent*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *



*1598.81 *


----------



## problem (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks buck for doing this.


----------



## problem (Apr 22, 2017)

Add Beastmode on here too [emoji28][emoji16]


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 22, 2017)

*We Have used up the 250.00 of Mr. Formulas offer.
 He Thanks all that took him up, as we all do.
No reason to not be apart on this .
 The more support w get the More testin will b done.

Thanks*

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 Contingent*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00*


*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *



*1683.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 24, 2017)

Update;
Good News , we had a considerable amount of intrest and donations this week we were able to xceed Mr. Formula's proposition, he has sent in the Matching funds.
 Thanks to all  
Also I added another Sponsor here to the list.

Thanks to UnitedAnabolics for there Support of what we are doin...

WE are xcepting Sample donations anyone Intrested contact Mr. RP. or myself.

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 Contingent*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00*


*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *


*2683.81 *


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 24, 2017)

I wanted to say thanks to @buck1973
Magnus had nothing on you my man. Treasurer of the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racepicks (Apr 24, 2017)

buck's contributions are sooo overrated..........

Seriously, Brother, I agree with rAJJIN.  If you did not sign on, we wouldn't be doing this right now.


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 26, 2017)

Update;
Good News , we had a considerable amount of intrest and donations this week we were able to xceed Mr. Formula's proposition, he has sent in the Matching funds.
 Thanks to all  
Also I added another Sponsor here to the list.

Thanks to UnitedAnabolics for there Support of what we are doin...

WE are xcepting Sample donations anyone Intrested contact Mr. RP. or myself.

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *


*2988.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 27, 2017)

WE are xcepting Sample donations anyone Intrested contact Mr. RP. or myself. This time it is Mastron, Tren, Primo.....

Speak up Mr. Francis Wat Ya holdin Brotha 

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *


*3063.81 *


----------



## problem (Apr 28, 2017)

Is there a specific sponsor you guys testing or looking to test ?


----------



## buck1973 (May 2, 2017)

WE are xcepting Sample donations anyone Intrested contact Mr. RP. or myself. This time it is Mastron, Tren, Primo..... They must b a Sponsor here or on PM.



*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *


*3098.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (May 4, 2017)

*A donation was made in Honor of Thebrick, He has givin so much to these Forums and was a Huge help to the AnaSCI Administator.
He Is Missed.*

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *


*3498.81 *


----------



## Racepicks (May 6, 2017)

Hey buck!

Is it possible to post an up-to-date total?


----------



## buck1973 (May 7, 2017)

Yr Lookin @ it My Brotha  :yeahthat:

If ya look carefully at the bottom in the color wheat there is a runnin total. Shhhh


----------



## Racepicks (May 20, 2017)

We are in the process of sending orals to the Lab for testing. We will be following that up with our Round 2 of oils. If anyone has a vial of oil or a few oral tabs they would like to donate, hit buck or myself up by PM. I have decided to put my effort to test for Bacteria and Heavy Metals on the back burner for the time being and concentrate our efforts on our current process of Content and Purity testing. Jano will continue to search for a more economical options for the Bacterial and Heavy Metal Tests.


----------



## buck1973 (May 26, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *


*3598.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Jun 3, 2017)

Added a Payment request, and granted for Lab Fees



*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*

*3198.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Jun 18, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*

*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 34.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*

*3228.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Jun 28, 2017)

Added a new donor and an OLd one.
Mr. Young Dunner was one , and are Ole friend Mr. RP donating his shippin fees again. That tells ya more samples went into the lab AND we are still collectin donations to continue testin.
 Anyone intrested hit me up 

Thanks

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*

*3253.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 2, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*

*3273.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 6, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*

*3283.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 12, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*

*3303.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 14, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*

*3328.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 17, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*

*3408.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 18, 2017)

Added a New donor and
 Paid a Lab xpence.....
*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*3208.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 20, 2017)

I will b out the country  for about a week.
 Anyone intrested in donating, leave a pledge here and I will get to ya wen I returnnnnn.



*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Rex Feral; 30.00 BIT*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*3238.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 2, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Rex Feral; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Reno 911; 25.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*3263.81 *


----------



## SURGE (Aug 6, 2017)

Hey buck.  Thank you for all you do.  Forgive me if you have already posted this but, how do I donate and how much does the Lab charge for each test?


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 6, 2017)

SURGE said:


> Hey buck.  Thank you for all you do.  Forgive me if you have already posted this but, how do I donate and how much does the Lab charge for each test?



To donate you contact me in a  PM.
The lab fees are based on our longterm relationship so the forum gets a substantial discount and  dependin on how many samples we send each time the pricin varies.

Thanks


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 7, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Rex Feral; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Reno 911; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alexcover; 100.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*3363.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 28, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Rex Feral; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Reno 911; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alexcover; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jlf245; 25.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*3388.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 22, 2017)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Rex Feral; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Reno 911; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alexcover; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jlf245; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. AnonymousCoward; 10.00 BIT*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*3398.81 *


----------



## squatster (Oct 23, 2017)

Did you guys order The $300 dolllers from the winnings of the Alinshop contest us vets and VIP's donated to the testing?
No one has clarified that yet


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 23, 2017)

squatster said:


> Did you guys order The $300 dolllers from the winnings of the Alinshop contest us vets and VIP's donated to the testing?
> No one has clarified that yet



Wrong thread. The $300 would be in product so would be sample donations.

Did race ever get back to you regarding those samples?


----------



## kinglewy (Oct 28, 2017)

when is the next time you guys are taking more donations? I have a couple vials I would definitely donate to get tested even though they are 20 ml ......I assume the bottle can not be opened?


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 28, 2017)

kinglewy said:


> when is the next time you guys are taking more donations? I have a couple vials I would definitely donate to get tested even though they are 20 ml ......I assume the bottle can not be opened?



We are looking for monetary donations now. Would like to see the next batch of samples sent in after this be raw materials.


----------



## Racepicks (Jan 20, 2018)

Talking to buck, we may need to begin beating the "DONATION" Drum again pretty soon.  I'll let buck go over the finances as soon as we get Jano paid for the current samples that are on the way to him.  

Speaking of the samples, we are following it's progress closely, and all I can say is that it is taking it's sweet-ass time to reach him this time......but judging from it's last destination, I would expect it to be in his hands by early next week.   We will let you know as soon as testing has begun.


----------



## janoshik (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes, I'm checking it out regularly as well and it's taking one hell of a long time, much longer than usual - spent like 10 days in the US.

I think it'll arrive sometime next week as well.


----------



## Racepicks (Jan 25, 2018)

Let the TESTING begin!  The samples were delivered today.  My sincere apologies for the long delay in getting these samples out.  A few guys have stated that they have some powders and orals to test.  Hit me up with a PM if you have something to test or if you have any questions in general.


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 25, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> Let the TESTING begin!  The samples were delivered today.  My sincere apologies for the long delay in getting these samples out.  A few guys have stated that they have some powders and orals to test.  Hit me up with a PM if you have something to test or if you have any questions in general.



Connection made.
The Lab is very busy but we are on the Priority fast track .
 It sounds like 10 days or so and results  should start.
 We will conference with the others involved and determine how results will b released ....


----------



## buck1973 (Feb 7, 2018)

**Update**
*Paid Lab Fees 
xpect to see results posted soon *


*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Rex Feral; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Reno 911; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alexcover; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jlf245; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. AnonymousCoward; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Wisco; 30.00 PP*
*MightyJohn; 50.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin** 40.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*Lab, Bank Fees, and Bitcoin Fees; 2250.00 BIT*
*1188.81 *


----------



## buck1973 (Feb 9, 2018)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks; 50.00* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Rex Feral; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Reno 911; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alexcover; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jlf245; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. AnonymousCoward; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Wisco; 30.00 PP*
*MightyJohn; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Getbiger; 25.00 PP
Mr. Sullinatah; 1.81 BIT + 10.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin** 40.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*Lab, Bank Fees, and Bitcoin Fees; 2250.00 BIT*
*1225.62 *


----------



## buck1973 (Feb 12, 2018)

*The Names in Magenta are the ones that qualify for Matchin funds
Brought By Mr. Form 
We have until the 10th of March to try and utilize the full 250.00 offer.*


*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks;* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Rex Feral; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Reno 911; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alexcover; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jlf245; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. AnonymousCoward; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Wisco; 30.00 PP*
*MightyJohn; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Getbiger; 25.00 PP
Mr. Sullinatah; 1.81 BIT + 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Kastro; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Sol6227; 35.00 PP
Mr. Prodaf; 23.63 PP
Mr. bob80; 40.00 BIT*
*Mr. Zagato; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Czworeczki; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Samson 516; 20.00 PP
Mr. Seanwej 35; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. RMTT; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Pooh 6369; 10.00 PP
TheThinker 48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Kevin666; 20.00 CIM*
*Bassguy 2; 25.00 PP
Mr. Saps; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Reno 911; 50.00 PP
Mr. Docholiday 08; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. Demons; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. FrancisK; 200.00 PP
Mr. Kmasterflex; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Monetgo; 30.00 PP
Mr. Petegriffin; 10.00 10.00 PP
Mr. Hemipower; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Intense; 20.00 PP
Mr. Brooklyn74; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Marky Boy; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. CGP 10; 35.00* PP*
*Mr. Bigrisk; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Hiasdamoon; 50.00* PP *
*Mr. ElGuapo; 33.68* PP*
*Sponsors*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*


*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin** 40.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*Lab, Bank Fees, and Bitcoin Fees; 2250.00 BIT*
*2137.93 *


----------



## lntense (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm at 25, but still want to donate for the cause. I like what you all are doing for the community.


----------



## kevin666 (Feb 20, 2018)

lntense said:


> I'm at 25, but still want to donate for the cause. I like what you all are doing for the community.



Send a private message to Buck1973 to make a donation and thank you for contributing.


----------



## petegriffin (Feb 20, 2018)

I donated but don't have the 25 posts.  Am I good to go?


----------



## Czworeczki (Feb 21, 2018)

petegriffin said:


> I donated but don't have the 25 posts.  Am I good to go?



Looks like you good brother


----------



## Racepicks (Feb 25, 2018)

We will be looking for more support on the financial end.  Once we are certain we have enough donations to test, we will begin the process of collecting samples for the next round of testing.  I would really like to have the next round of samples tested and ready for Anasci to continue the posting of results without a delay.  Please consider donating today!


----------



## buck1973 (Feb 27, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> We will be looking for more support on the financial end.  Once we are certain we have enough donations to test, we will begin the process of collecting samples for the next round of testing.  I would really like to have the next round of samples tested and ready for Anasci to continue the posting of results without a delay.  Please consider donating today!



*I just updated the Donations thus far.(ABOVE)
 We   have a special Offer as  noted that will xpire on the 10th of  March
It matches all  donations by members  over 25.00 to a limit of 250.00. By Mr. Formula 1069 this is not the first time he has done this, PLZ. take him up on his offer he is glad to give it show yr support. 
 I have the qualifying donations marked.*


----------



## lntense (Feb 27, 2018)

^I should have waited and done 25 lol


----------



## Racepicks (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks to Formula for his generosity and support for the Testing Project.  I realize there are some other forums that cast doubts about our Testing Program, and some can be very malicious.  I really don't concern myself with the shit I hear from other forums.  As I stated earlier, we consider our work as a service to the community, it is our way of "giving back" to the forums and it's members.  Each and every one of you who donate money and samples are also giving back to the community.  We could not do it without your support.  My sincere Thanks to each and every one of you.


----------



## Hiasdamoon (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent a PM to chime in and help the cause.  Great knowledge for all despite what some of the internet boards may say.  Low post count here, but been on a few boards over the years and seen great boards ruined with business startup ventures by mods and the likes, this is the exact opposite of that, as it only helps the community.   A lot of respect for the guys here and at PM that have shared so much over the years.


----------



## G.I.Bro (Mar 3, 2018)

In for 25!


----------



## dale338 (Mar 3, 2018)

Regular poster on another forum, new here, glad I found you all, just donated, looking forward to contributing ongoing. Great cause! We all need to know dosing!


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 3, 2018)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks;* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Freedom15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wordomr; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Rex Feral; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Reno 911; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alexcover; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jlf245; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. AnonymousCoward; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Wisco; 30.00 PP*
*MightyJohn; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Getbiger; 25.00 PP
Mr. Sullinatah; 1.81 BIT + 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Kastro; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Sol6227; 35.00 PP
Mr. Prodaf; 23.63 PP
Mr. bob80; 40.00 BIT*
*Mr. Zagato; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Czworeczki; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Samson 516; 20.00 PP
Mr. Seanwej 35; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. RMTT; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Pooh 6369; 10.00 PP
TheThinker 48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Kevin666; 20.00 CIM*
*Bassguy 2; 25.00 PP
Mr. Saps; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Reno 911; 50.00 PP
Mr. Docholiday 08; 15.00 XXX PP*
*Mr. Demons; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. FrancisK; 200.00 PP
Mr. Kmasterflex; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Monetgo; 30.00 PP
Mr. Petegriffin; 10.00 10.00 PP
Mr. Hemipower; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Intense; 20.00 PP
Mr. Brooklyn74; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Marky Boy; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. CGP 10; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigrisk; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Hiasdamoon; 50.00 PP *
*Mr. ElGuapo; 33.68** PP*
*Mr. Dale 338; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. G. I. Bro; 25.00 PP  *
*Mr. Muscle4fun; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Getbiggest; 60.00 BIT*
*Mr. Car09013; 40.00 BIT*
* Mr. Big city (PM; Mr. Captaincaveman 1234); 30.00  CIM
Mr. Lifted 78; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Rcorchid; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Concreteguy; 50.00 PP
Mr. Heavyiron; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Duluxx; 25.00 PP
Mr. Greenpathy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Xraytek; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Sub7percent; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Gettingbiggg; 100.00 PP
Mr. Ironhammer; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Jkjuiced; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Crunchy; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Powerstrokin; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigwam 111; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Marshall ???; 25.00 CIM 
Mr. Iceman74; 25.00 CIM
Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. JasonG; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alpmaster; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. ihab001; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Kackdiesel; 50.00 PP
Mr. vpiedu; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldnslow; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Twin Turbo; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. BigBob; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Tyler Durden; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Unleashed; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Geofalcon; 40.00 PP
Mr. Joos23; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Iycan Vemon; 75.00 CIM*
*Mr. Nothuman; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Someday; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Blazed_Noob; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigglenn; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Zensation; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Biggernbetter; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Holepoker; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Billfishn; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Problem; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Tripleovertime; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Kaladryn; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. bg65; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Cyrano; 25.00 PP
Mr. ds44; ? CIM*
*Mr. Artemis; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Steelsouth; 60.00 BIT*
*Pupu; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Goalieguru; 35.00 PP
Mr. Cyrano77; 30.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Tripleovertime; 30.00 PP MS
Mr. Getbiger; 30.00 PP MS
Mr. Getbiggest; 40.00 BIT MS*
*Mr. Big Chuck; 13.79 PP
Mr. Elvia; 30.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Hardgainer1976; 25.00 PP
Mr. xjpx; 25.00 PP
Mr. Hyper1100; 25.00 PP
Mr. Crunchy; 20.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Gulfcoast; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Foxman101; 20.00 PP
Mr. Holepoker; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Clloyd; 50.00 PP
Mr. Pullfreak; 25.00 PP
Mr. Danieltx; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Sbaker1061;25.00 PP*
*Mr. 1Fatkid; 25.00 PP
Mr. Wings; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jimmy14; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Wisco;30.00 PP
Mr. Ntl; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Gdaddyg8; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Am1t; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Musteatmore; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Johnnythunders; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Musclemoose; 20.00 CIM
Mr. Crackerbacker; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Phneutral; 150.00 PP*
*Mr. Five00block; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Timberwolf78; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. TungstenMan; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Smithee; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. StampSneed; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Bigpat1991; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Turbotaone; 25.00 CIM*
*Sponsors*
*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT
4-21-18 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*

*Gear Depot; 2000.00 PP*

*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin** 40.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*Lab, Bank Fees; and Bitcoin Fees; 2250.00 BIT*
*Lab; 2300.00*
*5586.72*


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 3, 2018)

*A very sincere thank you to all of you that have donated.  Solid group there!  Let's keep this ongoing.  Only solid sources will sponsor knowing that this is permanent thing.*


----------



## Hiasdamoon (Mar 7, 2018)

53k members. Damn cmon guys throw some paypal to it. We spend a thousand for a cycle. Spend a lil to have piece of mind


----------



## Ironhammer (Mar 8, 2018)

Hiasdamoon said:


> 53k members. Damn cmon guys throw some paypal to it. We spend a thousand for a cycle. Spend a lil to have piece of mind


Exactly. I came from another forum just to do that and just donated 25 bux. Next donation maybe more. Worth every penny especially after getting fcked hard n dry for way way more.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 8, 2018)

Hiasdamoon said:


> 53k members. Damn cmon guys throw some paypal to it. We spend a thousand for a cycle. Spend a lil to have piece of mind





Ironhammer said:


> Exactly. I came from another forum just to do that and just donated 25 bux. Next donation maybe more. Worth every penny especially after getting fcked hard n dry for way way more.



This testing is promoted on many different boards.

Problem is, like everything else that has been a donation related project over the years, guys just wait for their internet friends to pm them with the results so they don't have to pay. 

Or some just wait until "their" source gets tested before they bother caring about the testing being done in general.

Sad but true.


----------



## Ironhammer (Mar 8, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> This testing is promoted on many different boards.
> 
> Problem is, like everything else that has been a donation related project over the years, guys just wait for their internet friends to pm them with the results so they don't have to pay.
> 
> ...


I've already been asked by a few people and i referred them to here with, "its an ongoing thing. So you should do your part to keep it going."
I'll be presumptuous and say ANYBODY that has ever ordered gear or plans to can afford to donate. And if they can't donate to  a cause like this then they can't afford to juice. 
Besides all that shit,  if you've been around as long as some of us, you know good sources can go bad. I've seen that a multitude of times. 
Testing is necessary! This shit about "bloods " making a source legit has not much validity.  So the test was good? Dosed at what? 
This is what keeps the honest sources honest. I plan on regular donations cause i regularly buy gear.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironhammer (Mar 8, 2018)

In addition to that, i wouldve rather the last big chunk of change i lost out on go here rather than having the illusion of something worth a shit that done nothing but cause ass risk and grief. I like to see a whole bunch of these bastards ripping people off start sweating and disappear into the void!
And the good ones stay that way.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 11, 2018)

Ironhammer said:


> I've already been asked by a few people and i referred them to here with, "its an ongoing thing. So you should do your part to keep it going."
> I'll be presumptuous and say ANYBODY that has ever ordered gear or plans to can afford to donate. And if they can't donate to  a cause like this then they can't afford to juice.
> Besides all that shit,  if you've been around as long as some of us, you know good sources can go bad. I've seen that a multitude of times.
> Testing is necessary! This shit about "bloods " making a source legit has not much validity.  So the test was good? Dosed at what?
> ...



Thank you and you summed it up right there!  Appreciate you pointing them here and not divulging the information.


----------



## Unleashed (Mar 26, 2018)

More than happy to donate. Gives us some of our power back and helps keep the sponsors on their toes!!


----------



## Ironhammer (May 15, 2018)

Whatever happened to the results of last round of products that were to be tested?

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joeyv330 (May 26, 2018)

How do send thank u


----------



## AnaSCI (May 26, 2018)

Joeyv330 said:


> How do send thank u



Answered this in your other post.
You need to contact Moderator buck1973.
Once he confirms you are all set I will adjust your user status.


----------



## ds44 (Jun 8, 2018)

Buck i sent u a pm on donation.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sent you some PayPal buck, hope it goes thru, let me know.


----------



## jimmy14 (Jun 17, 2018)

Just sent you a PM buck1973 on info to send donation. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy14 (Jun 17, 2018)

jimmy14 said:


> Just sent you a PM buck1973 on info to send donation. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


Also have bunch roids24 gear if you need to be donated and couple miscellaneous things

ZPHC anavar tab
ZPHC d-bol tab 
ZPHC winny tab 
ZPHC test e
ZPHC test cyp 
ZPHC sus 
ZPHC tren e amps 

Balkin test e amps 
Balkin sus amps 
Balkin primo tabs 
Balkin proviron tabs 

 Radjay test e 

SP labs test e
SP labs sus
SP labs tren e 
SP labs winny tabs 
SP labs clen tabs 

Spectrum test e
Spectrum sus
Spectrum tren a
Spectrum tren e 
Spectrum mast e 

Canadian peptide test e 
Canadian peptide test cyp 
Canadian peptide primo 100mg 

Pharmacom test e 300mg 
Pharmacom anavar tabs 
Pharmacom primo 200mg 

PPL primo 100mg 
PPL primo tabs 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy14 (Jun 17, 2018)

jimmy14 said:


> Also have bunch roids24 gear if you need to be donated and couple miscellaneous things
> 
> ZPHC anavar tab
> ZPHC d-bol tab
> ...


I noticed testing is only for PM sponsers so sorry for posting this I should of found out the details before posting. My apologies. I still want to donate funds cause I support the cause so when you have time buck check your PM. I know it's fathers day and alot of guys are busy with their families. Sorry for double posting I did same in the samples needed thread I just got to excited. I still want to do ate to the cause. Damn wish I was I joined this forum a long time ago so guys would have trust in me cause I have alot to offer and a good stand up guy. Like I said in the other thread buck when u get a chance check your PM for donation I know it's fathers day and some guys are busy with the family. Again my apologies 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## jp82088 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have some stuff from a sponsor. Some Balkan Products I love to get tested. Also, willing to throw funds to support the testing.


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 24, 2018)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks;* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Free***15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wor***r; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Rex Feral; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Reno 911; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alexcover; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jlf245; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. AnonymousCoward; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Wisco; 30.00 PP*
*MightyJohn; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Getbiger; 25.00 PP
Mr. Sullinatah; 1.81 BIT + 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Kastro; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Sol6227; 35.00 PP
Mr. Prodaf; 23.63 PP
Mr. bob80; 40.00 BIT*
*Mr. Zagato; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Czworeczki; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Samson 516; 20.00 PP
Mr. Seanwej 35; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. RMTT; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Pooh 6369; 10.00 PP
TheThinker 48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Kevin666; 20.00 CIM*
*Bassguy 2; 25.00 PP
Mr. Saps; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Reno 911; 50.00 PP
Mr. Docholiday 08; 15.00 XXX PP*
*Mr. Demons; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. FrancisK; 200.00 PP
Mr. Kmasterflex; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Monetgo; 30.00 PP
Mr. Petegriffin; 10.00 10.00 PP
Mr. Hemipower; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Intense; 20.00 PP
Mr. Brooklyn74; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Marky Boy; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. CGP 10; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigrisk; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Hiasdamoon; 50.00 PP *
*Mr. ElGuapo; 33.68** PP*
*Mr. Dale 338; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. G. I. Bro; 25.00 PP  *
*Mr. Muscle4fun; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Getbiggest; 60.00 BIT*
*Mr. Car09013; 40.00 BIT*
* Mr. Big city (PM; Mr. Captaincaveman 1234); 30.00  CIM
Mr. Lifted 78; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Rcorchid; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Concreteguy; 50.00 PP
Mr. Heavyiron; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Duluxx; 25.00 PP
Mr. Greenpathy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Xraytek; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Sub7percent; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Gettingbiggg; 100.00 PP
Mr. Ironhammer; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Jkjuiced; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Crunchy; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Powerstrokin; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigwam 111; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Marshall ???; 25.00 CIM 
Mr. Iceman74; 25.00 CIM
Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. JasonG; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alpmaster; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. ihab001; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Kackdiesel; 50.00 PP
Mr. vpiedu; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldnslow; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Twin Turbo; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. BigBob; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Tyler Durden; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Unleashed; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Geofalcon; 40.00 PP
Mr. Joos23; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Iycan Vemon; 75.00 CIM*
*Mr. Nothuman; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Someday; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Blazed_Noob; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigglenn; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Zensation; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Biggernbetter; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Holepoker; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Billfishn; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Problem; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Tripleovertime; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Kaladryn; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. bg65; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Cyrano; 25.00 PP
Mr. ds44; ? CIM*
*Mr. Artemis; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Steelsouth; 60.00 BIT*
*Pupu; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Goalieguru; 35.00 PP
Mr. Cyrano77; 30.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Tripleovertime; 30.00 PP MS
Mr. Getbiger; 30.00 PP MS
Mr. Getbiggest; 40.00 BIT MS*
*Mr. Big Chuck; 13.79 PP
Mr. Elvia; 30.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Hardgainer1976; 25.00 PP
Mr. xjpx; 25.00 PP
Mr. Hyper1100; 25.00 PP
Mr. Crunchy; 20.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Gulfcoast; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Foxman101; 20.00 PP
Mr. Holepoker; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Clloyd; 50.00 PP
Mr. Pullfreak; 25.00 PP
Mr. Danieltx; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Sbaker1061;25.00 PP*
*Mr. 1Fatkid; 25.00 PP
Mr. Wings; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jimmy14; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Wisco;30.00 PP
Mr. Ntl; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Gdaddyg8; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Am1t; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Musteatmore; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Johnnythunders; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Musclemoose; 20.00 CIM
Mr. Crackerbacker; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Phneutral; 150.00 PP*
*Mr. Five00block; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Timberwolf78; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. TungstenMan; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Smithee; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. StampSneed; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Bigpat1991; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Turbotaone; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bassguy2; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. RP78; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula1069; 500.00 CIM
Mr. Formula1069; 600.00 CIM*
*Mr. Great; 25.00 PP
Mr. Bigsonbitch; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Bleed; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mbuilder; 25.00 PP
Mr. Jayd; 50.00 BIT*
*Sponsors*

*TGC; 175.00* *PP*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT
4-21-18 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*

*Gear Depot; 2000.00 PP*

*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 Shippin** 40.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*Lab, Bank Fees; and Bitcoin Fees; 2250.00 BIT*
*Lab; 2300.00*
*Lab, Bank Fees; 2500.00 BIT*
*4561.72*


----------



## Leftkz (Nov 27, 2018)

Got recommended here by a friend. Who do I talk to about donating and getting access?


----------



## jimmy14 (Nov 27, 2018)

Leftkz said:


> Got recommended here by a friend. Who do I talk to about donating and getting access?


Welcome. Alot of great info here. [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayd (Nov 27, 2018)

Leftkz said:


> Got recommended here by a friend. Who do I talk to about donating and getting access?





You’ll wanna talk to buck1973


----------



## Leftkz (Nov 27, 2018)

jimmy14 said:


> Welcome. Alot of great info here. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



Thanks Jimmy.

Glad to see youre here too.


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 27, 2018)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks;* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Free***15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wor***r; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Rex Feral; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Reno 911; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alexcover; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jlf245; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. AnonymousCoward; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Wisco; 30.00 PP*
*MightyJohn; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Getbiger; 25.00 PP
Mr. Sullinatah; 1.81 BIT + 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Kastro; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Sol6227; 35.00 PP
Mr. Prodaf; 23.63 PP
Mr. bob80; 40.00 BIT*
*Mr. Zagato; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Czworeczki; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Samson 516; 20.00 PP
Mr. Seanwej 35; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. RMTT; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Pooh 6369; 10.00 PP
TheThinker 48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Kevin666; 20.00 CIM*
*Bassguy 2; 25.00 PP
Mr. Saps; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Reno 911; 50.00 PP
Mr. Docholiday 08; 15.00 XXX PP*
*Mr. Demons; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. FrancisK; 200.00 PP
Mr. Kmasterflex; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Monetgo; 30.00 PP
Mr. Petegriffin; 10.00 10.00 PP
Mr. Hemipower; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Intense; 20.00 PP
Mr. Brooklyn74; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Marky Boy; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. CGP 10; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigrisk; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Hiasdamoon; 50.00 PP *
*Mr. ElGuapo; 33.68** PP*
*Mr. Dale 338; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. G. I. Bro; 25.00 PP  *
*Mr. Muscle4fun; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Getbiggest; 60.00 BIT*
*Mr. Car09013; 40.00 BIT*
* Mr. Big city (PM; Mr. Captaincaveman 1234); 30.00  CIM
Mr. Lifted 78; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Rcorchid; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Concreteguy; 50.00 PP
Mr. Heavyiron; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Duluxx; 25.00 PP
Mr. Greenpathy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Xraytek; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Sub7percent; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Gettingbiggg; 100.00 PP
Mr. Ironhammer; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Jkjuiced; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Crunchy; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Powerstrokin; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigwam 111; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Marshall ???; 25.00 CIM 
Mr. Iceman74; 25.00 CIM
Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. JasonG; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alpmaster; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. ihab001; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Kackdiesel; 50.00 PP
Mr. vpiedu; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldnslow; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Twin Turbo; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. BigBob; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Tyler Durden; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Unleashed; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Geofalcon; 40.00 PP
Mr. Joos23; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Iycan Vemon; 75.00 CIM*
*Mr. Nothuman; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Someday; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Blazed_Noob; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigglenn; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Zensation; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Biggernbetter; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Holepoker; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Billfishn; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Problem; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Tripleovertime; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Kaladryn; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. bg65; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Cyrano; 25.00 PP
Mr. ds44; ? CIM*
*Mr. Artemis; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Steelsouth; 60.00 BIT*
*Pupu; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Goalieguru; 35.00 PP
Mr. Cyrano77; 30.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Tripleovertime; 30.00 PP MS
Mr. Getbiger; 30.00 PP MS
Mr. Getbiggest; 40.00 BIT MS*
*Mr. Big Chuck; 13.79 PP
Mr. Elvia; 30.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Hardgainer1976; 25.00 PP
Mr. xjpx; 25.00 PP
Mr. Hyper1100; 25.00 PP
Mr. Crunchy; 20.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Gulfcoast; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Foxman101; 20.00 PP
Mr. Holepoker; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Clloyd; 50.00 PP
Mr. Pullfreak; 25.00 PP
Mr. Danieltx; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Sbaker1061;25.00 PP*
*Mr. 1Fatkid; 25.00 PP
Mr. Wings; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jimmy14; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Wisco;30.00 PP
Mr. Ntl; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Gdaddyg8; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Am1t; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Musteatmore; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Johnnythunders; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Musclemoose; 20.00 CIM
Mr. Crackerbacker; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Phneutral; 150.00 PP*
*Mr. Five00block; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Timberwolf78; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. TungstenMan; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Smithee; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. StampSneed; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Bigpat1991; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Turbotaone; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bassguy2; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. RP78; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula1069; 500.00 CIM
Mr. Formula1069; 600.00 CIM*
*Mr. Great; 25.00 PP
Mr. Bigsonbitch; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Bleed; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mbuilder; 25.00 PP
Mr. Jayd; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Naathaan; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Arak; 40.00 CIM
Mr. TX_Hempknight; 25.00 BIT
Mr. Leftkz; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Couchlockd; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Madmuscle25; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. Hpm3tal; 30.00 PP
Mr. Bababoey; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Supermofo; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Kavatime431; 40.00 PP*
*Sponsors*

*Sciroxx; 500.00*

*TGC; 175.00* *PP*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT
4-21-18 100.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*

*Gear Depot; 2000.00 PP*

*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 ** 40.00 70.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*Lab, Bank Fees; and Bitcoin Fees; 2250.00 BIT*
*Lab; 2300.00*
*Lab, Bank Fees; 2500.00 BIT*
*Lab Fees; 800.00 1/16/19 BIT*
*4476.72*


----------



## Leftkz (Nov 28, 2018)

Jayd said:


> You’ll wanna talk to buck1973



Thanks bud. Appreciate it.


----------



## Couchlockd (Nov 29, 2018)

Checking in. What's up Jimmy, 
I'm looking to donate.


----------



## jimmy14 (Nov 30, 2018)

Couchlockd said:


> Checking in. What's up Jimmy,
> I'm looking to donate.


What's up bro welcome.    We gotta spread the word. 

Contact buck1973 for donation if not he will point you in the right direction.  

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Couchlockd (Nov 30, 2018)

jimmy14 said:


> What's up bro welcome.    We gotta spread the word.
> 
> Contact buck1973 for donation if not he will point you in the right direction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk




Spreading the word to my pals as we speak


----------



## sciroxx (Dec 2, 2018)

Have tried to mail both Buck and racepicks, will appreciate if you may ran***ly test any of our ******** line products, and offered multiple times to donate

Kindly mail me (or PM me)


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 2, 2018)

sciroxx said:


> Have tried to mail both Buck and racepicks, will appreciate if you may ran***ly test any of our ******** line products, and offered multiple times to donate
> 
> Kindly mail me (or PM me)



Please be patient.
Race went MIA on this round and buck is working by himself at the moment.

We are in the process of setting up the next round of testing so we will include Sciroxx in the round. 
Please message buck with how many samples you would like to pay for to have tested and the samples will be obtained anonymously as per usual.

Remember though - sponsors do not donate samples to the testing so we will receive these samples from someone that has purchased from you within the past couple months.

Want to make that point crystal clear so there is no confusion on why no one has contacted you to send in samples.
You will be donating towards the expenses of the testing only.

You are free to send in your own samples for testing internally and we encourage all sources to do this.
But those results will not be considered Official Testing Results.

Thank you!


----------



## buck1973 (Dec 2, 2018)

sciroxx said:


> Have tried to mail both Buck and racepicks, will appreciate if you may ran***ly test any of our ******** line products, and offered multiple times to donate
> 
> Kindly mail me (or PM me)



We have spoke about testin yr products and thus far you have not agreeded to the terms.
So I am open to communication and we have been in contact.


----------



## Ascension (Dec 2, 2018)

Couchlockd said:


> Spreading the word to my pals as we speak


Indeed he has!
Good lord couch how many dudes did you bring here!?

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ascension (Dec 2, 2018)

jimmy14 said:


> Welcome. Alot of great info here. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Jimmy!
Wanted to tell you how much I appreciate the way you support your brothers and not a source! You are the real deal and I never got a chance to tell you because I had to abandon a board for security reasons.
I watched you countless times step out and question your source and others when everyone was kissing ass and making excuses for shit gear.

Guys like you are rare and very appreciated. I saw a recent issue were you stepped in and had ten ass kissers coming at you. I want you to know that I wanted badly to rip their ass as a vet but cant.
I tip my hat horse. 

You have also taken care of one guy in particular that means a lot to me because I know him as honest as the day is long. God bless jim.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sciroxx (Dec 2, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> Please be patient.
> Race went MIA on this round and buck is working by himself at the moment.
> 
> We are in the process of setting up the next round of testing so we will include Sciroxx in the round.
> ...


\

The terms are crystal clear, and there is NO point indeed in testing if the SRC sends the samples

Will contact you for details


----------



## Leftkz (Dec 4, 2018)

Ascension said:


> Indeed he has!
> Good lord couch how many dudes did you bring here!?
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk



We bringing errrrryone!


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 18, 2019)

*AAS Testin Donations*

*Members*

*Mod Mr. Bio; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Get It In Ya; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. rAJJIN; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Giants83; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Racepicks;* *34.00 34.00*
*Mr. Getnbiggger; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. FrancisK; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. TechnoViking; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dnab87; 20.00 PP
Mr. Sketchy2000; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Silverback; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Laxfan24; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. *KT*; 20.00 PP
Mr. Dados; 40.00 PP
Mr. Southoftheboarder; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mr.BMJ: 25.00 PP*
*SgTedRobinson; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. D-NUTZ; 10.00 PP
Mr. HotRod; 80.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Pesty 4077; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Free***15Muscle; 64.00 PP*
*Mr. Elvia1023; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. Slide; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. JustWannaBeHuge; 20.00 PP
Mr. Swifto; 20.00 PP
Mr. Richiec; 20.00 PP ** 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. TD; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Thinman; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. AON1; 40.00 CIM
Mr. Kaleb; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Mike036; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 50.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bigcat910; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fatboybbw; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Boxer Cam; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Mytreefiddy; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Patmowery; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Jrock00123; 20.00 BIT*
*Saint Nero; 20.00 PP*
*Thethinker48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Sandpig; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Ambitious; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Icsulla; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bg091593; 15.00 PP
Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wor***r; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldie59; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula 1069; 255.00 CIM*
*Mr. Para; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Giants83; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Dnab87; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. RetiredArmy0513; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Richiec; 25.00 
Mr. Thornton; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. MooseKnuckles; 75.00 CIM
Mr. Elvia1023; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. scmtnboy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. kingjmac; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. GreenTLB6; 25.00 PP
Mr. Joenoarms; 10.00 PP
Mr. beastmode121; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Mr. BMJ; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brucepancake; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Prostock; 50.00 PP*
*Thebrick; 400.00 BIT*
*Lil' Sully; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. bman2020; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Young Dunner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Joe1988; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. ElGuapo; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Tvanny; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Cgp10; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Concreter; 80.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kingjmack; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Rex Feral; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Reno 911; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alexcover; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jlf245; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. AnonymousCoward; 10.00 BIT*
*Mr. Wisco; 30.00 PP*
*MightyJohn; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Getbiger; 25.00 PP
Mr. Sullinatah; 1.81 BIT + 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Kastro; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Sol6227; 35.00 PP
Mr. Prodaf; 23.63 PP
Mr. bob80; 40.00 BIT*
*Mr. Zagato; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Czworeczki; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Samson 516; 20.00 PP
Mr. Seanwej 35; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. RMTT; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Pooh 6369; 10.00 PP
TheThinker 48; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Kevin666; 20.00 CIM*
*Bassguy 2; 25.00 PP
Mr. Saps; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Hell; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Reno 911; 50.00 PP
Mr. Docholiday 08; 15.00 XXX PP*
*Mr. Demons; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. FrancisK; 200.00 PP
Mr. Kmasterflex; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Monetgo; 30.00 PP
Mr. Petegriffin; 10.00 10.00 PP
Mr. Hemipower; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Intense; 20.00 PP
Mr. Brooklyn74; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Marky Boy; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. CGP 10; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigrisk; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Hiasdamoon; 50.00 PP *
*Mr. ElGuapo; 33.68** PP*
*Mr. Dale 338; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. G. I. Bro; 25.00 PP  *
*Mr. Muscle4fun; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Getbiggest; 60.00 BIT*
*Mr. Car09013; 40.00 BIT*
* Mr. Big city (PM; Mr. Captaincaveman 1234); 30.00  CIM
Mr. Lifted 78; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Rcorchid; 25.00 PP*
*Mod Mr. Concreteguy; 50.00 PP
Mr. Heavyiron; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Duluxx; 25.00 PP
Mr. Greenpathy; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Xraytek; 10.00 PP*
*Mr. Sub7percent; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Gettingbiggg; 100.00 PP
Mr. Ironhammer; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Jkjuiced; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Crunchy; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Powerstrokin; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigwam 111; 100.00 CIM
Mr. Marshall ???; 25.00 CIM 
Mr. Iceman74; 25.00 CIM
Mr. Formula 1069; 250.00 CIM*
*Mr. JasonG; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Alpmaster; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. ihab001; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Kackdiesel; 50.00 PP
Mr. vpiedu; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Oldnslow; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Twin Turbo; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. BigBob; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Tyler Durden; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Unleashed; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Geofalcon; 40.00 PP
Mr. Joos23; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Iycan Vemon; 75.00 CIM*
*Mr. Nothuman; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Someday; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Blazed_Noob; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigglenn; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Zensation; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Biggernbetter; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Holepoker; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Billfishn; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Problem; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Tripleovertime; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Kaladryn; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. bg65; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Cyrano; 25.00 PP
Mr. ds44; ? CIM*
*Mr. Artemis; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Steelsouth; 60.00 BIT*
*Pupu; 20.00 PP*
*Mr. Goalieguru; 35.00 PP
Mr. Cyrano77; 30.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Tripleovertime; 30.00 PP MS
Mr. Getbiger; 30.00 PP MS
Mr. Getbiggest; 40.00 BIT MS*
*Mr. Big Chuck; 13.79 PP
Mr. Elvia; 30.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Hardgainer1976; 25.00 PP
Mr. xjpx; 25.00 PP
Mr. Hyper1100; 25.00 PP
Mr. Crunchy; 20.00 PP MS*
*Mr. Gulfcoast; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Foxman101; 20.00 PP
Mr. Holepoker; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Clloyd; 50.00 PP
Mr. Pullfreak; 25.00 PP
Mr. Danieltx; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Sbaker1061;25.00 PP*
*Mr. 1Fatkid; 25.00 PP
Mr. Wings; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Jimmy14; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Wisco;30.00 PP
Mr. Ntl; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Gdaddyg8; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Am1t; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Musteatmore; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Johnnythunders; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Musclemoose; 20.00 CIM
Mr. Crackerbacker; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Phneutral; 150.00 PP*
*Mr. Five00block; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Timberwolf78; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. TungstenMan; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Smithee; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. StampSneed; 20.00 BIT*
*Mr. Bigpat1991; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Turbotaone; 25.00 CIM*
*Mr. Bassguy2; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. RP78; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Formula1069; 500.00 CIM
Mr. Formula1069; 600.00 CIM*
*Mr. Great; 25.00 PP
Mr. Bigsonbitch; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Bleed; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mbuilder; 25.00 PP
Mr. Jayd; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Naathaan; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Arak; 40.00 CIM
Mr. TX_Hempknight; 25.00 BIT
Mr. Leftkz; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Couchlockd; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Madmuscle25; 15.00 PP*
*Mr. Hpm3tal; 30.00 PP
Mr. Bababoey; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Supermofo; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Kavatime431; 40.00 PP*
*Mr. Montego; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Feborder; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Corruptoid; 25.00 PP
Mr. Ryan1007; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Sannong; 40.00 BIT*
*Mr. Pompeyo13; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. 69cyclerider; 25.00 PP
Mr. Soccerdad; 50.00 PP
Mr. Bereal23; 20.00 CIM*
*Mr. Kineticmacks; 35.00 BIT*
*Mr. NEMSZ; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Pravus; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. r29241; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. Whiskey; 30.00 CIM*
*Mr. astral_essence; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. scoobs88; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. uprightrow6969; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. jsaild; 25.00 PP*
*Kid Dynamite27; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Thermo; 100.00 CIM*
*Mr. Vanya; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Diced11; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Tank211; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Achilles415; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brickshthouse79; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. MonteBrogan; 25.00 CIM
Mr. Autrianoak; 25.00 PP
Mr. Nidnoy; 25.00 *
*Mr. 1977_corvette; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. db2; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Firemike36; 25.00 PP
Mr. cmryan; 100.00 BIT*
*Mr. Spartan; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Mayan1; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Wiz42; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. wonton; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. wonton; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Tater; 25.00 PP *
*Mr. cmryan; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Quadlife; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. five00block; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Kronis 2; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. werfewgrt; 25.00 PP*
*Mr.champ4790; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Burkawitz; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Drock18; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Prototype5; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Reno911; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. xxplosive; 25.00 PP*
*Mr, Caps83; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Heaveybreather33; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Seventhlttd; 25.00 PP*
*Theskunk; 100.00 BIT*
*Mr. Scooped; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. KTO; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Bababoey23; 35.00 PP*
*Mr. Whitmania; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Gynotits; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Rootshell; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Bigwam111; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. gomcapt; 31.00 BIT*
*Mr. alaskapanic; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Lats1979; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Leimbacks; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Getyucked1; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Jakane916; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Maxyfrank; 30.00 BIT*
*Mr. srd1; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Dexitrim; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Artimis; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. Chaffle; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Firebirdz;50.00 PP*
*Mr. Gomcapt; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Leimbacks;25.00 PP*
*Mr. Zabuza; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Francis K; 118.00 BIT*
*Mr. BMJ; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Fasterthenyou; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Rangerjockey; 40.00 PP*
*Mr. Massive1975; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Bowtech; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. Nivp; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Pupu; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. Massive1975; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. youwhat; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Dtropin; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. allhail ragner; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. swm1972; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Bigstik; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Artemis; 100.00 PP*
*Mr. five00block; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. Barber83; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. xede75; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Brooklynborn; 30.00 PP*
*Mr. nwill135; 35.00 BIT*
*Mr. Pothole; 25.00 BIT*
*Mr. Bobik; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. frostillicus; 60.00 BIT*
*Mr. monkmode; 50.00 BIT*
*Mr. bigvin; 50.00 PP*
*Mr. mliw; 25.00 PP*
*Mr. Peyton Manning; 25.00BIT*
*Mr.swm1972; 53.75 BIT*
*Sponsors*

*Sciroxx; 500.00*

*TGC; 175.00* *PP*

*Mr. LK3; 500.00 PP;  5 Tests - Mast P 200 - Anavar  -  Test C -  Tren E  - TBOL Oral*

*VikingLab; 50.00 BIT*

*Mr. Genotec; 100.00 BIT
4-21-18 100.00 BIT*
*9-1-19 1200.00 BIT*

*IP Gear; 400.00 *

*Oxford Stealth Group; 300.00 BIT*

* UnitedAnabolics; 1000.00 BIT*

*Gear Depot; 2000.00 PP*

*Xpences*

*Mr. rAJJIN; 68.00 BIT Clerical*
*Mr. RP; 68.00 ** 40.00 70.00 Shippin*
*Lab; 1852.19 BIT *
*Lab; 400.00 BIT*
*Lab; 250.00 PP*
*Lab, Bank Fees; and Bitcoin Fees; 2250.00 BIT*
*Lab; 2300.00*
*Lab, Bank Fees; 2500.00 BIT*
*Lab Fees; 800.00 1/16/19 BIT*
*Lab Fees; 2500.00 2/14/19  BIT*
*Lab Fees; 750.00 3/13/19 BIT*
*Lab Fees; 3900.00 10-10-19* 
*Lab Fees; 1250.00 10-12-20*
*1234.47.72*


----------



## LTBB (Jan 19, 2021)

when mailing to get tested can a 1 ml left vial be mailed?


----------



## janoshik (Jan 19, 2021)

0.5 ml of the oil is plenty for the analysis


----------



## FrancisK (Jan 21, 2021)

janoshik said:


> 0.5 ml of the oil is plenty for the analysis



Jano I shot you a pm a couple days ago, do you test GH as well?


----------



## janoshik (Jan 23, 2021)

FrancisK said:


> Jano I shot you a pm a couple days ago, do you test GH as well?



Sure I do! Replied


----------



## Type-IIx (Apr 25, 2021)

Is the anon testing pool still going on privately? Can you gain access with BTC?


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 29, 2021)

Type-IIx said:


> Is the anon testing pool still going on privately? Can you gain access with BTC?



Message buck1973, he handles donations for the testing project.


----------



## Nwill135 (May 4, 2021)

After making a donation to the testing where can I see the results?


----------



## krman (May 6, 2022)

Hey Buck, I sent you a PM. Just FYI


----------



## MOOSE1 (May 7, 2022)

Buck I sent you a PM about testing donations


----------



## krman (May 7, 2022)

Hey Buck,

Sent a response to your PM. Thanks Bro


----------



## TheOtherOne55 (May 16, 2022)

Buck, trying to get in contact with u


----------



## PeytonManning (May 31, 2022)

I donated at one point but cannot see the testing forum anymore. Do we have to re-donate to see each round?


----------



## Samson48 (Jun 3, 2022)

Buck I’m waiting to donate


----------

